# New Member From Northern Wi.



## kickstart51 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi all,
I just bought a used 2002 keystone outback 28bhs. I had to leave at the dealer for now. I told them I would like to have them put new tires on it. I live about 120 miles from the dealer that I bought it from. I live in northern Wisconsin by Hurley which is on the border of the UP of Michigan. My wife & I are planning a camping trip to the eastern part of the UP of Michigan in late june. We are gonna go see Picture rock national park, the Soo locks, Thaqumegan Falls, & the Mighty mac bridge. We had a smaller camper 16 footer but wanted a bigger one before we maid this trip. The longest we have been camping before this was maybe about four days at a time. When I first proposed the up trip to my wife. She asked if I thought that there was going to be enough to do in the UP for a whole week. Well it turns out that we will never be able to do it all in the nine days that we have commited to this trip. So we decided to do the eastern part first, & do the westen part on weekends, since we live close to the eastern side. 
Thanks for letting me in your group. 
& any guidance on my new to me camper or up coming trip would be reaaly great
Thanks again
kickstart51


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers! *ANY* question about your trailer will be found here! Just ask or browse around. Have a great time on the trip.

Walter


----------



## fastjim (Nov 13, 2012)

kickstart51 said:


> Hi all,
> I just bought a used 2002 keystone outback 28bhs. I had to leave at the dealer for now. I told them I would like to have them put new tires on it. I live about 120 miles from the dealer that I bought it from. I live in northern Wisconsin by Hurley which is on the border of the UP of Michigan. My wife & I are planning a camping trip to the eastern part of the UP of Michigan in late june. We are gonna go see Picture rock national park, the Soo locks, Thaqumegan Falls, & the Mighty mac bridge. We had a smaller camper 16 footer but wanted a bigger one before we maid this trip. The longest we have been camping before this was maybe about four days at a time. When I first proposed the up trip to my wife. She asked if I thought that there was going to be enough to do in the UP for a whole week. Well it turns out that we will never be able to do it all in the nine days that we have commited to this trip. So we decided to do the eastern part first, & do the westen part on weekends, since we live close to the eastern side.
> Thanks for letting me in your group.
> & any guidance on my new to me camper or up coming trip would be reaaly great
> ...


----------



## fastjim (Nov 13, 2012)

We have absolutely no problem whatsoever spending a week at a time no matter where we are camping we always find things to do


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome to the group and congratulations on your new purchase! We enjoyed our 2004 28BHS for several years before replacing it with our current model. As I have been there and done that with the 28BHS, be sure to ask any specific questions that you might have.


----------



## kickstart51 (Feb 22, 2015)

thankyou everybody for the replies
kickstart51


----------

